# L4.33 - ViP211 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw that sticky release notes/discussion thread here was pretty outdated so figured I'd replace it with the latest one.

Please use this thread to discuss L4.33 for the ViP211/411 and any bugs you find.

Release notes can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=101311


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Rob:

Thanks for posting the release notes on the ViP211. Their long over-due & I thought everyone had forgotten about us 211 folks..... 

Ken


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

No problem, I'll try and get them and post them whenever new releases come out. At the moment I don't have a ViP211 so I don't follow the releases that closely. If anyone notices a new release let me know in a PM and I'll work on getting them.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

This update seems to have completely killed the HDMI. Oh well, I'm swapping for a 622 on Saturday. Hopefully the HDMI works on that.


----------



## bongohawk (Jan 19, 2006)

Will they ever add the option of viewing the "original air date" on the 211, like what they have on the 622? I really like that feature, so you know if you are watching something new or not.


----------

